# جورج بوش يعلن اسلامه



## طحبوش (31 ديسمبر 2009)

في قناة add الامريكية 

صرح الرئيس بوش باسلامه رسميا بعد الكثير من الاشاعات 

التي طالته 

و كانت المفاجأة عندما ظهر الرئيس الامريكي الاسبق في البرنامج 

فعند اللحظات الاولى لظهوره انتابت الدهشة جمهور الحاضرين 

و خاصة عندما ظهر بزي من ازياء سكان الشرق 

العمامة و الجلابية 

و قد طولت لحيته 

و نترككم مع الصورة






















ما تزعلوش بس حضرتكم كنتم مع مقلب عملته انا 

خاص بمنتدى الكنيسة العربية 

طحبوش مش منقول
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
هههههه
هه
ه

ايه كان شعورك قبل ما تعرف انه مزحة ؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه

عسل يا طحبوش

ربنا يعوضك يا جميل


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شعوري انه مسخره يا طحبوش يخرب بيتك ههههههههههههههه


----------



## raffy (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بصراحة مصدقتش وفعلا مسخرةماشششششششششششى يا طحبوش خد دى:act23:


----------



## kalimooo (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه

مشكوووووور


----------



## marcelino (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههه*

*انا مصدقتش بصراحه*​


----------



## طحبوش (31 ديسمبر 2009)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عسل يا طحبوش
> 
> ربنا يعوضك يا جميل



ربنا يخليكي يا روزي يا عسل


----------



## tasoni queena (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*شعورى طبعا مصدقتش لاسباب كتير

اولا لايمكن بوش يعمل كده هو عارف حقيقة الاسلام كويس

ثانيا لانك واضع الموضوع فى القسم الترفيهى لو كان حقيقى مكنش اتحط هنا*​


----------



## طحبوش (31 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> شعوري انه مسخره يا طحبوش يخرب بيتك ههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههه ربنا يخليكي و يخرب بيتك اكتر ماهو مخرووب ههههه


----------



## طحبوش (31 ديسمبر 2009)

raffy قال:


> بصراحة مصدقتش وفعلا مسخرةماشششششششششششى يا طحبوش خد دى:act23:



حتى انت يا رافي طيب شكرا ليكي و ربنا يوفقك في دراستك


----------



## raffy (31 ديسمبر 2009)

اى دة اوعى تكون زعلت


----------



## شيرينوووو (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*طحبوش انت محتاج لطربوش على بتعمله فينا من مفاجعات ليها العجب *


----------



## طحبوش (1 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مشكوووووور



شكرا يا كليمو على مرورك الجميل جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (1 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه*
> 
> *انا مصدقتش بصراحه*​



هههههههه ربنا يخليك شكرا ليك على المرور الجامد ده


----------



## طحبوش (1 يناير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *شعورى طبعا مصدقتش لاسباب كتير
> 
> اولا لايمكن بوش يعمل كده هو عارف حقيقة الاسلام كويس
> 
> ثانيا لانك واضع الموضوع فى القسم الترفيهى لو كان حقيقى مكنش اتحط هنا*​



طيب المهم ربنا يباركك و شكرا على المرور العسل و على الاهتمام بالموضوع هههههه


----------



## بهاء يعقوب (2 يناير 2010)

من غير ما نفكر ولا نقرء الموضوع من عنوانه واضح انه هزار 
شكرا


----------



## tawfik jesus (2 يناير 2010)

اصلا بوش مش مسيحي


----------



## طحبوش (2 يناير 2010)

raffy قال:


> اى دة اوعى تكون زعلت


معقول ازعل منك يا رافي احنا اخوات


----------



## طحبوش (2 يناير 2010)

شيرينوووو قال:


> *طحبوش انت محتاج لطربوش على بتعمله فينا من مفاجعات ليها العجب *



هههههههههه شكرا ليك ربنا يباركك مرورك زي الفل


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2010)

والنبى عسل ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


أشكرك ..


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

بهاء يعقوب قال:


> من غير ما نفكر ولا نقرء الموضوع من عنوانه واضح انه هزار
> شكرا




شكرا ليك يا بهاء و يا رب نشوف مشاركاتك


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

tawfik nasser قال:


> اصلا بوش مش مسيحي



طيب يا توفيق ربنا يباركك و شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

mena magdy said قال:


> والنبى عسل ..
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ربنا يباركك يا مينا و شكرا ليك على المرور الجميل جدا


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
عسل ياطحبوش


----------



## رحيق (3 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه

بجد مقلب  

مش حلوو

انا زعالت جداااااااااااااا



لانه الاسلام مش بحاجه لناس مذل دول​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههه


روووووعه

جدا جدا


شكرا​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (3 يناير 2010)

جامداااااااا يا طحبوش
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> عسل ياطحبوش


شكرا يا عشوووقة يا سكررررر


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

رحيق قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد مقلب
> 
> ...




شكرا ليكي على المرور الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> روووووعه
> ...




شكرا ليك على المرور الروووووووووعة استاذي النهيسي


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

mary gergees قال:


> جامداااااااا يا طحبوش
> تسلم ايدك​




شكرا يا ماري مرور زي العسل ربنا يباركك


----------



## nasranya (3 يناير 2010)

بس بجد شكله funny


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 يناير 2010)

_*ههههههههههههههههههههه حرام عليك وقعت قلبى ​*_


----------



## طحبوش (5 يناير 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههههه حرام عليك وقعت قلبى ​*_



شكرا على المرور الجميل بس يا انجي ليه يوقع قلبك نورتيييييييييي


----------



## عماد وجدى (5 يناير 2010)

اقولك بصراحة 
عادى لو كان أسلم لان كل واحد حر فى معتنقه الديني وكل واحد هيدى عن نفسه حساب خير فعل او شر 

زعلى الوحيد هو لو كان صحيح هيبقى خسر كتييييييييييير 

لانه ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه أو ماذا يعطى الانسان فديه عنه حتى لو كان رئيس اكبر دولة فى العالم 

على العموم اوباما بيحاول يكون مسيحي امين بس السياسة بتتصدم كتير مع المبادئ المسيحية الحقيقة ومش هيقدر يحقق معظم طموحاته لان الكتاب واضح كل الذين يؤمنون بالمسيح يضهدون والكتاب قال كل يعنى بالبلدى مفيش مسيحي حقيقي غير مضهد حتى من أقرب الناس الى دمه وعرقه وبيته . ​


----------



## طحبوش (5 يناير 2010)

عماد وجدى قال:


> اقولك بصراحة
> عادى لو كان أسلم لان كل واحد حر فى معتنقه الديني وكل واحد هيدى عن نفسه حساب خير فعل او شر
> 
> زعلى الوحيد هو لو كان صحيح هيبقى خسر كتييييييييييير
> ...




ربنا يباركك على هالمرور الرائع ربنا يهدي بوش و جميع الاخوة المسلمين


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 يناير 2010)

انا كمان مصدقتش 
قلت ممكن يكون اتجن او اتعبط هههههههههه
لان مفيش واحد عاقل يسيب مسيحه 
ميرسى لك طحبوش 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## طحبوش (5 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> انا كمان مصدقتش
> قلت ممكن يكون اتجن او اتعبط هههههههههه
> لان مفيش واحد عاقل يسيب مسيحه
> ميرسى لك طحبوش
> المسيح معك ويباركك




ربنا يباركك يا ديدي نورتي ههههههههه


----------



## صلاح صدقى (6 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه 

شكرا على الابتسامة


----------



## طحبوش (6 يناير 2010)

صلاح صدقى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا على الابتسامة



اهلا يا صلاح و شكرا على مرورك الجميل


----------



## christin (7 يناير 2010)

_*انا مصدقتش بس كنت داخله مخصوص عشان اقول في ستين داهيه*_


----------



## farou2 (9 يناير 2010)

من العنوان عرفت انه مقلب 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (11 يناير 2010)

يارب سلام
بصراحه انا مصدقتش
بس بجد مقلب حلو
ههههههههههههههههههه
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## طحبوش (11 يناير 2010)

christin قال:


> _*انا مصدقتش بس كنت داخله مخصوص عشان اقول في ستين داهيه*_



ههههههههههه

شكرا على مرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك ههههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (11 يناير 2010)

farou2 قال:


> من العنوان عرفت انه مقلب
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



نورت فاروق ربنا يباركك و يزيدك محبة و سلام


----------



## طحبوش (11 يناير 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> بصراحه انا مصدقتش
> بس بجد مقلب حلو
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع




نورتي شكرا ليكي مرورك جدا حلو الرب ينور حياتك


----------



## gogocata (13 يناير 2010)

الله يسامحك ياطحبوش
احمد ربنا انك مش من الصعيد من عندنا
++++++++++++++بس برضة حلوة منك
مقلب محترم


----------



## طحبوش (13 يناير 2010)

gogocata قال:


> الله يسامحك ياطحبوش
> احمد ربنا انك مش من الصعيد من عندنا
> ++++++++++++++بس برضة حلوة منك
> مقلب محترم



ليا الشرف ابقا من الصعيد 
شكرا على مرورك الجميل جدا و ربنا يباركك انت و كل اهل اسيوط


----------



## androw2000 (14 يناير 2010)

*ما هذا الجمال اللى وصلت إلية يا طحبوش فعلا فنان ولكن انا فى الاول صدقت انت فنان جميل بحق وحقيق*


----------



## طحبوش (14 يناير 2010)

androw2000 قال:


> *ما هذا الجمال اللى وصلت إلية يا طحبوش فعلا فنان ولكن انا فى الاول صدقت انت فنان جميل بحق وحقيق*


شكرا ليك يا حبيبي منور 
و كلامك الحلو ده بيدل على طيبتك و قلبك الابيض شكرا ليك  ربنا يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (19 يناير 2010)

جميلللللللللللللللللللله جدا"""""""""""""""" يا طحبوش​


----------



## طحبوش (19 يناير 2010)

نعمة الله قال:


> جميلللللللللللللللللللله جدا"""""""""""""""" يا طحبوش​




شكرا ع المرور الرائع يا اخي نعمة الله و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 يناير 2010)

نكتة زى السكر شكرا يا طحبوش


----------



## tawfik jesus (22 يناير 2010)

حرام عليكو صرت احلم بييه


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

tawfik nasser قال:


> حرام عليكو صرت احلم بييه




ربنا يساعدك يا اخي توفيق شكرا ع المرور الجميل جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

irini mahfouz قال:


> نكتة زى السكر شكرا يا طحبوش


شكرا ليكي ع المرور الجميل جدا اختي ايرني


----------



## بشرى2009 (29 يناير 2010)

اني عرفت ان جروج بوش اسلامي صديق اسامة بن لادن هو يقول لأسامة اقتل المسيحين العراق واضطهدهم بدليل يريد يعطي للمسيحين حكم ذاتي ونكون تحت رحمة اكراد ماخلصنا من العرب هلمرة اكراد يسيطرون ويتسلطون علينا ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يناير 2010)

*مصدقتش انا ههههههههههههههه
ثانكس طحبوش​*


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *مصدقتش انا ههههههههههههههه
> ثانكس طحبوش​*


الحمد لله هههههههههههههههههه 

شكرا ليكي و ربنا يباركك


----------

